# Unique groceries you buy?



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

what's the last out of the ordinary grocery item you bought?
today i bought these jolly rancher lollipops that are hot and spicy. there are limon, tamarind and mango, and they definately have some kick to them!
i also got these miniature red bananas. they're pretty.
i always buy the wierd stuff. i love to try new things.


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2005)

I bought a sweet/hot chili sauce, I think Vietnamese.  It says it is "pour vollailes" which confuses me, because there's a chicken on the lable.  Isn't chicken "poulet"????  Haven't gotten out my fr/eng dictionary to find out if that's a specific kind of chicken.  At any rate I used it in our freindly neighborhood ongoing chicken wing experiments, and it was great.  Today I'm using it in my southeast Asian cucumber salad dressing.  bought it in an Asian grocery in Madison.  But I  have a history of educating customers and clerks in various stores in my life.  "What is that?????" is a common question I get when shopping.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 2, 2005)

The weirdest thing that I can think of is Grapples. They look like apples, shape, size and the red/ gold color, and they have the texture of an apple, but ,they taste like grape. Weird.


----------



## kleenex (Jul 2, 2005)

I have seen Grapples in the stores.


----------



## pdswife (Jul 2, 2005)

Paul and I went to the local Indian food store today and bought a bunch of things.  I've only had Indian food a few times and really don't care for it so.. everything we bought today is "weird" to me.


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

nothing weird that i can think of


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2005)

Fresh leeche nuts. I have seen them in cans, but I had never seem them fresh. I knew what they looked like from pictures so I was very lucky because there was no sign saying what they were. I am so happy I bought them. They were amazing!

I almost bought broccoli flower (I think that is what it is called) yesterday. It is a cross between broccoli and cauliflower. It is a light green color. I have had it before and it was expensive so I decided not to get it.


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

lol, geebs, i just bought those today! i only got 6 cause they were 6/$1 and i don't know if i like 'em or not yet. haven't tried them yet. now what on earth do you do w/ those things?

i've had brocciflower before; my Dad used to cook it for dinner a lot when i was a kid. i liked it a lot.


----------



## luvs (Jul 2, 2005)

i just tasted a lychee and it was so GOOD! i have to go buy more! i might just buy an entire case of them.


----------



## middie (Jul 2, 2005)

i can't find lychees here anywhere. bummer


----------



## GB (Jul 2, 2005)

Middie ask someone in your local Chinese food place if they know where you can buy them. They just might know.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 2, 2005)

Lychees are awesome. It is in season here and people with lychee trees in their yards suddenly have lots of good friends.

My DH buys Patis (fish sauce) for his Filipino dishes. Flies come from miles away when he cooks. If you have smelled Patis, you know what I mean. But I must say, it gives food a good flavor.


----------



## Russell (Jul 2, 2005)

I bought Peanut Butter Slices before...I looks like american cheese slices, accept its brown and is peanut butter. It's kinda cool.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 2, 2005)

Nope never bought anything weird but recently I bought a jar of hot chili peppers because I was craving the hot stuff that I had tasted in a mixture of beef stew meat, green beans and potatoes several years ago. A very good dish which is fried altogether in a skillet.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 2, 2005)

When I was single, and actively cooking Chinese for dinner, my fridge had all sorts of oddball things in it, like miso, Fish Sauce (Nam Pla), hoisin, oyster sauce, etc.  I've bought both fresh and canned lychees, and the flavor is great!

I've bought live blue crabs, on a couple ocassions, and freaked out one of my neighbors with them  

Hey, luvs, did you - eat - one of those red bananas yet?


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> When I was single, and actively cooking Chinese for dinner, my fridge had all sorts of oddball things in it, like miso, Fish Sauce (Nam Pla), hoisin, oyster sauce, etc. I've bought both fresh and canned lychees, and the flavor is great!
> 
> I've bought live blue crabs, on a couple ocassions, and freaked out one of my neighbors with them
> 
> Hey, luvs, did you - eat - one of those red bananas yet?


 
i just recently tried miso. i got miso soup as an app. when we went to the sushi bar. i used to have a jar of hoisin. someone probably threw it out, though, cause i haven't seen it latelyd.
as for live seafood, lol, my Parents bought us some lobsters one night and my Dad took one out of its box while they were in line to show this little boy. poor kiddo burst into tears.  
and yep, i ate a red banana. as soon as i got home. my Mom and i thought they were just like regular bananas. those aren't the 1st wierd bananas we've had in the fruitbowl. the Folks brought some wierd bananas home before from i think marco island.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jul 3, 2005)

Luvs! You had Miso soup? How did ya like it? I really enjoy the stuff. 

I buy odd things a lot. I have had 3.5 hours of sleep last night and Im TRYING to thing but nothing is comming out.


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> Luvs! You had Miso soup? How did ya like it? I really enjoy the stuff.
> 
> I buy odd things a lot. I have had 3.5 hours of sleep last night and Im TRYING to thing but nothing is comming out.


 
yeah, sush, and i thought it was delicious. they carry miso at the health food store so i think i might buy some.
sorry you didn't sleep well. hope you sleep tight tonight.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 3, 2005)

I did a fruit presentation when I was in college for a report.  I had many different kinds of bananas on it.  I made the mistake of eating a red banana, without cooking it.


----------



## luvs (Jul 3, 2005)

lol, we can't possibly be speaking of the same thing, allen. if i cooked these little things before i'd tasted one i'd have lost my lunch.  they're just regular 'ol bananas but the peel is red and they're really little. my Mom concurred. just a regular 'ol banana with a red peel. not one bit of difference from a regular banana.
now, a plantain, i would want that cooked. but not a banana.


----------



## SousWee (Jul 3, 2005)

Miso is awesome, and I use Hosin often (try glazing a corned beef flat with some ).

I guess I don't look at anything as weird, just something I haven't tried yet


----------



## jkath (Jul 3, 2005)

*Roquefort Mustard* (quite good, and I use it in Rainee's beer marinade in place of the regular mustard)
*Broccolini* looks like anorexic broccoli, fabulous tasting!

right now it seems everyone out here has loquats on their trees. The problem is that I don't know any of the folks with trees! It's one of my favorite fruits, but I can't find them in stores, as they perish quickly.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 3, 2005)

luvs, miso soup is one of my favorites.  The strangest thing I bought recently was toffutti better than cream cheese.  It tastes just like cream cheese.   I like to spread it on crackers and top it with smoked salmon.  Yum!!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

Yesterday i bought purple cauliflower for fun for my 5 year old but it was just normal cauliflower dyed which just seems wrong!! It stained my dish when I microwaved it!!
PS 5yr old didn't really like it but my 67yr old father did. lol


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

As a classic example of an acquired taste:

*Vegemite !*





I lived in Oz for many years and came to really enjoy this stuff.  I know most people would taste it and think it foul, but I get occasional cravings for it (thinly smeared on toast with melted cheese and freshly cracked pepper on top)... Mmmm


----------



## luvs (Jul 5, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> As a classic example of an acquired taste:
> 
> *Vegemite !*
> 
> ...


 
i LOVE vegemite on toast w/ butter, even though i'm American and people don't usually eat it over here.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 5, 2005)

This is to Luvs and The Z - ya'll are nuts 

A friend in Australia sent me some one time - she warned me first!!!!!  She also sent me some Vegemite crackers - they were actually pretty good!!!!  ....and TimTams - dang those were good!


----------



## middie (Jul 5, 2005)

never had vegemite. don't think i plan on it anytime soon either lol


----------



## The Z (Jul 5, 2005)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> This is to Luvs and The Z - ya'll are nuts


 
That's what I've been trying to TELL you!!!  

Honestly, though, I think most people who try it are not ready for the intensity and the uniqueness of the flavor.  People in the US are used to slathering the peanut butter on nice and thick.  It takes a while to get used to the required portion of Vegemite for the desired result.  It's really nice, but a little bit goes a long way.

Oh, and yes, Tim Tams are


----------



## luvs (Jul 5, 2005)

tee-hee, elf, my whole family thinks i'm nuts for eating vegemite but it's so good! 
gotta go look up timtams and see what they are.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 5, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> tee-hee, elf, my whole family thinks i'm nuts for eating vegemite but it's so good!
> gotta go look up timtams and see what they are.


I have just made vegemite toast for my hubby and daughter for breakfast!! I personally HATE it!!! It is a very love/hate thing and you have to smear it on very lightly. My mum used to darken and flavour gravy with a little bit of vegemite.
Tim Tams are great!! I buy them almost weekly. They are really good if you dip the end in your coffee then suck out the middle!! I can't believe you don't have them in the US, I thought you had everything.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 5, 2005)

I've found some wonderful things to try at the market I frequent. They are forever passing out tastes of this and that. I picked up some Italian caramel cream..It's mascarpone with caramel. I bought some plum fruit paste and dried fig spread. I tried the fig spread as a glaze on a pork tenderloin and we all loved it. My kids love the caralmel cream on sliced apples and pears and I want to try filling some cannoli with it. The plun fruit past was served at the store on top of slices of cheese. Haven't tried it at home yet.

kadesma


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 6, 2005)

Pickled Okra
Daves Insanity Sauce
Tiger Sauce
Anchovies


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2005)

kads, i love fruit paste. i buy the pear kind and put it on caPeachios crackers w/ cheese. i like brie or bleu w/ it.
i've seen the fig paste in the store but it's a different brand than the pear paste i buy. haven't tried that yet.
bang, i love anchovies. they're so SALTY, though. i use them in ceaser dressing a lot.
tee-hee, my parents brought home some of that insanity sauce when they were travelling and my buddy poured it over some spicy diritoes in excessive amounts. ridiculous amounts. lets just say he learned not to eat so much hot sauce that night.


----------



## Bangbang (Jul 6, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> tee-hee, my parents brought home some of that insanity sauce when they were travelling and my buddy poured it over some spicy diritoes in excessive amounts. ridiculous amounts. lets just say he learned not to eat so much hot sauce that night.


 
 .....hot sauces can be dangerous.


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

Vegemite is but a pale imitation of


*MARMITE   *

I have that argument every time I go to Australia! Vegemite is for sale in all our supermarkets, probably because so many Aussies live here!   Marmite sells with the 'Love it/Hate it?' question - because it IS an acquired taste like Vegemite!   Here's the  Marmite homepage
http://www.marmite.co.uk/

My niece (from Aus) lived with us for a year when she first came over to live and work. My sister used to send her food parcels with TimTams.... And every single friend who came over was tasked to bring TimTams! Woe betide them if they turned up without a stash!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 6, 2005)

Do you have promite? I actually like that!
I got a packet of Tim Tams today they were on special at Coles, I will think of you all when I eat them!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

Nope, can't say I've seen that stuff - Marmite lover here


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok luvs, I could have sworn I managed to get some kind of banana that was more for cooking than for eating raw.  I guess I was mistaken.  That was 8 years ago.


----------



## jkath (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay, so here's the question from the Californian:
What are TimTams?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 6, 2005)

TimTams are very similar to the UK product known as a Penguin biscuit.  this site has a photograph of the types available.
http://www.simplyoz.com/products/aussie_food/biscuits/tim_tams


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> Ok luvs, I could have sworn I managed to get some kind of banana that was more for cooking than for eating raw. I guess I was mistaken. That was 8 years ago.


 
we were just on a different page. 2 different kinds of bananas.
now i'm curious!


----------



## kyles (Jul 7, 2005)

Gentlemans relish (anchovy paste) and mushroom ketchup (which is more of a watery syrup consistency) would be the weirdest things I buy.

YOU CAN'T GET PROMITE IN THE UK!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry to shout, but it is one of the biggest problems in my life!!!! (wouldn't you love to have my life where not being able to get a toast spread is the biggest problem in it!!!) Vegemite and marmite yes, but promite is really yummy, have a slightly sweeter tangier taste and I don't feel it's quite as salty. You can get the simplest tim tams here, not the fancier ones I saw when I was last in Oz, but as I am watching what I eat, I very rarely buy them.


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 7, 2005)

We now even have Tia Maria Tim Tams and these weird ones with chilli!! At Christmas thye sometimes bring out white ones which are my favourite.
Promite is the best "mite" I say, how sad you can't get it in the UK. Where do you come from in Australia Kyles?


----------



## kyles (Jul 8, 2005)

I was born in Hobart Tasmania and lived for 10 years in Launceston.

Penguins are horrible they are not the same!!! I love the Tia Maria ones, and the Kahlua biscuits that look like a mint slice!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 8, 2005)

Tassie is beautiful, it must have been hard to leave. Are you proud one of you is now European Royalty???


----------



## kyles (Jul 8, 2005)

I really do miss it, but the part of England I live in is green, gorgeous and very friendly, so that makes it a bit easier.

You know I went to school with Princess Mary!!!! She was in my year and everything!!!


----------



## mrsmac (Jul 8, 2005)

kyles said:
			
		

> I really do miss it, but the part of England I live in is green, gorgeous and very friendly, so that makes it a bit easier.
> 
> You know I went to school with Princess Mary!!!! She was in my year and everything!!!


Were you invited to the wedding??? Have you got any good goss we can sell to the tabloids and make our fortunes????


----------



## Sandyj (Jul 8, 2005)

*Can't do without...*

Peck's Anchovette fish paste, Marmite (when I can find it) and Bovril for spreading on sandwiches, Mrs. Ball's (peach) chutney (the best), Kenyan black tea (King's grocery store has it, sold under St. Michael's (Marks & Spencer? label))- great breakfast tea - full body, lovely colour). Knorr's Rich Oxtail soup powder. Bisto for gravy, if I can find it (but I'm getting over needing this - a friend from New Zealand taught me a just-as-good if not better way of making gravy). -Sandyj


----------



## bknox (Jul 8, 2005)

I think I get the strangest look I get is when I ask the butcher for 5 or 10 pounds of beef fat. I use it to make soap out of, when I am really bored. It is a carry over from my childhood but I still get a certain amount of enjoyment form making it. 

I rarely explain myself when I buy it and the butcher and the store patrons all give me a very strange look.

Bryan


----------



## luvs (Jul 8, 2005)

bknox said:
			
		

> I think I get the strangest look I get is when I ask the butcher for 5 or 10 pounds of beef fat. I use it to make soap out of, when I am really bored. It is a carry over from my childhood but I still get a certain amount of enjoyment form making it.
> 
> I rarely explain myself when I buy it and the butcher and the store patrons all give me a very strange look.
> 
> Bryan


 
awesome! soapmaking would make a good hobby.


----------



## bknox (Jul 8, 2005)

My Mom still makes soap in Kentucky and hers is far superior to what I make. Her address is http://www.autumnmanorsoapco.com. She sells soap through stores around central Kentucky.

Her soaps are all made from olive oil, not animal fat. My favorite is the shaving soap, although I do not shave with it. Check'em out and if you contact her, tell her I sent you. 

Bryan


----------



## amber (Jul 8, 2005)

I was going to say lychee nuts (fresh), but I see many have already mentioned them.  I love those!  So sweet and juicy.  They are only available here once a year, and they are very expensive, so I just buy a few.  Well worth it though!  I didnt know they came in a can.


----------



## Claire (Jul 10, 2005)

The beef fat brings back family memories.  At the time we weren't considered a large family (there are four of us girls, now it would be considered large, but then it wasn't) and Mom got a good deal on half cows.  The first time she just took it as is, but the second time she asked where the rest of the cow was, the fat and the soup bones, and they gave her all of it.  So she rendered the fat to make cooking lard.  It smelled absolutely horrid when she was rendering it.  BUT ... it was delicious, especially in deep-frying, something Mom seldom did before or after (or now, for that matter).  But the french fries, potato chips, and onion rings she made in that fat were the best I've ever had.  Anyone else ever use beef fat for cooking?  Ironically, my husband remembers HIS mom rendering beef fat and the gosh-awful smell of the process.


----------



## Claire (Jul 10, 2005)

Odd foods -- I look for ethnic grocery stores.  Around here, in Galena we have a Mexican grocer (very small) and in Dubuque a Vietnamese couple run a grocery that is pan-Asian AND Mexican.  But I live for trips to Madison, where there is everything.  Next time we go, I'll look up and find out if there's a middle eastern grocer.  My mom loves to come shopping with me, even on her own turf, because I can sniff out these places.  It amazes me sometimes that I know a lot of women who are afraid to go into these places.   They don't speak the language (like I do ... haha) or are afraid of buying something they don't like.  There are just two of us, so I don't go a lot, but enough that owners know us.  In this case the Vietnamese man will sometimes ask what I'm making with what I'm buying.  I usually just have a general idea.  I'm buying just to see what it tastes like.  But if I have an idea of what I'm doing, he'll guide me to a better product for that purpose, or an additional one (no dummy him) that'll make it better.  Anyway these will be chili pastes, sauces, different kinds of noodles (rice and bean paste noodles are cheaper than in the grocery store, and soba and other noodles simply aren't available at our local grocery), spices, especially curry blends, canned or frozen veggies that are unavailable elswhere (yes, I can buy canned lychees there).  Meanwhile his wife is cooking up Thai and Vietnamese foods in the little restaurant attached, and we can't miss that.  Most Asian grocers I've found are Korean or Vietnamese, sometimes Thai, and my husband was stationed all three places BC, and can say hello and goodbye, which does really help, but no one should be afraid to try, it's really fun.


----------



## jkath (Jul 10, 2005)

Bryan - soapmaking! Fabulous!
I say keep 'em guessing on what you need the fat for. I'm surprised Buckytom hasn't come into this conversation - he'd have fun with that one. 

Claire - you'd love shopping here in Southern California! We've got so many ethnic markets! And, in my tiny city we even have a middle eastern market and a bakery. 
There's also many others in our town, and within 20 miles: chinese (tons), japanese, korean, vietnamese, thai, armenian (tons), and probably dozens of other ones I've forgotten... but the most common ethnic markets are mexican, which I adore.
...if only there were polish places around here!!!


----------

